# Where can I adopt ex battery hens



## Badger (Jul 31, 2008)

Hi 

I am brand new here and very excited about my hen house that will soon be arriving. All I need now is some hens!

Can anyone tell me where I can get some ex battery hens locally? I live in Bridgnorth in Shropshire.

Thanks 

Toni


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

Hi and welcome, you could try a local egg producer? 
check your local yellow pages


----------



## bluebell (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi - regarding ex-battery hens. There are a few places you can try.

I am involved with North London Hen Rescue. Please check out the website North London Hen Rescue.

There is also Battery Hen Welfare Trust you can contact or another organisation called 'Free at Last'. Both of these also have websites you can google.

You may have to go onto a waiting list, but let me assure you it is all worth the wait.

Our next rescue is planned for October. Details will appear on the website.


----------



## Puppy Love (Jan 10, 2008)

Contact Jane at BHWT - Battery Hen Wefare Trust. Have a look at the website
They will help you out.

I too will be getting my hen house soon and homing some ex battery hens - can't wait.
Best of luck

Puppy Love x


----------



## Puppy Love (Jan 10, 2008)

Sorry I ment to give you the web address, so here it is:

Battery Hen Welfare Trust

Puppy Love


----------



## Badger (Jul 31, 2008)

Hi

I contacted the BHWT and have a lady to speak to today. The next re homing is this month and my hen house will arrive at the end of the month so I am hoping the timing is right for both to come together.

I dont think I can wait any longer as I am so excited, its taken me a year to get my hubby to agree to have the hens!!

Toni


----------



## Puppy Love (Jan 10, 2008)

Well done Badger - best of luck and Im sure you will have some VERY happy hens soon.

Puppy Love


----------



## Hennish (Aug 10, 2008)

Good luck! I hope everything goes smoothly for you and your new chooks.


----------



## littlehenrescue (May 3, 2009)

Hi,

I hope you found some girls and it is all going well?? For anyone else that is interested in rehoming some ex-battery hens, please visit:
Home
or email [email protected]

We have co-ordinators spread throughout the country, which means we can cover many different areas!

Thanks,

Little Hen Rescue


----------



## shazern66 (Jan 16, 2009)

hi ive just put a link to a news stoery and they are wanting loving homes for ex battery chickens as many as you can take


----------



## siany (Jan 3, 2009)

A battery farm is closing down but unfortunately, the slaughterman is booked for 29th June to kill over 10,000 birds. LHR are desparately trying to secure forever homes for these poor little ladies.

Little Hen Rescue are the ones to contact if you can offer any help or rehome a hen. Please spread the word.

Home

All with facebook users can add application to support and help spread the word!

Little Hen Rescue

Donate as little as a pound through paypal here
Paypal Link

As most of the hens are without their feathers you can Knit a hen Jumper
Pattern 
Then only ask £1.50 donation to adopt a hen and they list everything you need to buy in preperation.
I will look into adopting some myself 

Before 









After


----------



## Roger Harris (May 22, 2009)

Its nice to see so many people giving battery hens a nice home, I was planning on getting some myself thanks for the links here


----------

